# Overnight trails in Texas



## paul333 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Places to Ride*

Try Palo Duro Canyon, it is kinda far but very nice, also the LBJ Grasslands has many horse trails, it is 30 miles north of Ft. Worth


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Ditto for LBJ grasslands 

To the east of you is Ebenezer State Park

Both have camping options - Ebenezer has corrals, electricity, potable water and showers at the campground


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ebenezer is fabulous. The bathrooms and private showers are always clean - brand new too! The park is well maintained and clean. Corrals are nice. Each site has a covered table. 

The trails are wonderful and I am working at mapping them. Mostly sandy trails. Trees to step over, you can ride your horse on the beach, up the hills, up down and around. We are going in April and May. It is our favorite camping spot!


----------



## Woodsy (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! Thanks so much everyone! That website is so helpful. And Ebenezer sounds great. Cannot wait to try that one out. To be honest I want to try all of the ones that show up on that map out.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

woodsey, if you go to my blog at Trail Riding Adventures in Texas there are tons of pictures of us at Ebenezer, maps, and now EveryTrail Garmin links to the rides. 

I have pictures on there from all over the park.


----------

